# Snowblower Toast.



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

My 94 Craftsman trac just broke a sprocket Axle. Sears no longer has it and I can't find a replacement. [300623] The old girl just couldn't take this N.Y. storm. Time to look for something bigger. This amount of snow is not likely to be repeated any time soon. The question is, will an Ariens Compact 24 be enough to handle this. Thanks.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

how much hp does your craftsman have


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of snow! At least it made one pass. I have a question, where the heck did you throw the snow to?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you might be able to weld it for light snow


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I Remember when that white stuff used to come here. to the frozen tundra. but that was many moons ago.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

It's a 4HP, 20". I usually clear the sidewalks for my neighbors, and they don't mind that I blow snow into their yard.
I think I need something bigger. The question remains: Compact 24, or ???


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

You might have been better off to attack that before it got that deep! :>P Oh well, it sounds like you not wanting to fix the old girl. I would but that's just me. If your really going new you can't go wrong with the Ariens. Even a nicer used one would suffice - but I bet those are in high demand at the moment. Maybe borrow one until all this is over and then go shopping at end of season when prices come down ...?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I personally would take it to a welding shop and have the shaft repaired. They could cut a slug (like a 3" diameter by 1"thick flat washer) and weld it to the sprocket and the axle stub. At least it would make the machine sellable if do decide to get rid of it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The Compact would be a big step up in it's throwing ability. You'd be happy with that purchase.
Might want to get it with or build some drift cutters k:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I would think at this point buying another one you are going to find everyone is out of stock or they want a lot for it.

Even if the machine shop doesn't weld that back, I bet they could make a new shaft easily and then cut the sprocket gear off and weld it on the new one. Looks like they may even be able to slide a pipe over the broken piece to stabilize the weld similar to the washer idea above.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Boy I think that shaft has some metallurgical issues. It should of been able to handle that kind of torque.


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

jermar said:


> My 94 Craftsman trac just broke a sprocket Axle. Sears no longer has it and I can't find a replacement. [300623] The old girl just couldn't take this N.Y. storm. Time to look for something bigger. This amount of snow is not likely to be repeated any time soon. The question is, will an Ariens Compact 24 be enough to handle this. Thanks.


buddy has a 24 compact and he said it worked great - budd lake nj


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

> *Snowblower Toast.*


I was expecting something like
"Here's to the machines that save our backs"


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

You might be able to get a used one? Here is only one place.

Jamestown Pa Lawn & Garden Lawn Mower Grave Yard Used Tractor Parts Salvage


----------



## jmb3675 (Dec 31, 2013)

Buy the Sno-tec or compact 24, then fix the old one as a back up so the new one never breaks. I am happy I have more than one snowblower for an occasion like this. The problem is I now have 6 and can't decide which ones to part with. 

One of my neighbors has an older Sno-tec that has handled every snow we have had the last few years. A few years ago we had one snow that was 18 inches of heavy wet snow and it worked hard but he got his driveway done by doing only half a bucket at a time. It was throwing the heavy snow pretty far too. My other neighbors Deluxe 28 with the 11.50 Briggs made easier work out of the same snow. Every storm we have had since then the little Sno-tec has been more than enough machine and it is easy to muscle around. The Deluxe 28 has trigger steering so it doesn't really need muscle to turn. Both are easier to maneuver than my Gilson, but the Gilson is the king in heavy wet snow and frozen end of the drive messes. Now that I put a new 14.50 Briggs and new belts it throws snow almost as far as the Sno-tec.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

The compact 24 would be an up grade but I would be willing to bet you will not have a easy time finding one in stock close by. Or they will be charging a whole whopping more than they were two weeks ago.

That shaft taken to a good machine shop welder can be fixed easy. I think I myself for my use just cut the remaining shaft off drill out the center of the sprocket slid a new shaft in place line the sprocket up and weld it of cut a key way in the new shaft and the sprocket and allow the sprocket to self adjust.

 Al


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh man that sucks! Can't speak for the newer machines but I have a 70s era ariens that worked well. I'm with the get it welded crowd, it got it's self out of the garage pretty well from the looks. I was out till 8pm then Sunday parts that I cleared were looking like your pics! Plus local inventory might be hard to come by! Good luck, let us know what you do with it.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

So was I. 



dbert said:


> I was expecting something like
> "Here's to the machines that save our backs"


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I think you need at least twice as much power than you have now. Maybe you can use the old machine as a mail box? :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

If you are going to get more snow like that, you need one of these. Fits Keilbasa's suggestion of at least twice the power... Maybe get the whole street to chip in. Only problem is where to park it.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

The compact will fine blower for you. You might want to look at toro too.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

WOW! You guys were right. I received excellent service from my local dealer. In Queens, Iacona is the place to shop. I called at 8:00am and a new Compact 24 was delivered to my house at 5:30 pm. No price gouging, and no charge for delivery. I offered to give them my 4/20 blower for free, but the owner said: "No thanks, I have enough junk in my shop." LOL
Thanks to all.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Well that is great. Good luck with it. I would still fix the 4/20 and sell it or keep as a back up.

 Al


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks alley. I just might do that. It's in great shape, but the cost of acquiring, or welding the axle might be more than I'm willing to put into it. I need a summer project like this.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

You just made a great, and a lousy investment!

Great because it's a great machine. Lousy because your purchasing it will probably prevent any snow from falling for the rest of the season and you won't get to use it! :icon-hgtg:


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Not knowing your skill level doing maniacal things is why I suggested a machine shop. I my self would be able to get the shaft, cut the remain shaft off and drill out the sprocket and slide it on the new shaft and once aligned properly weld it. I could not cut a key way in the shaft or the sprocket and do it that way. I lack those type of tools.

 Al


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

That old murray/craftsman is clean. Did you try to find the part at like jacks small engine or wait for a used murray/ craftsman to up on craigs list you buy for cheap for the shaft.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Scott. No luck at Jacks. Clueless Craigs want top dollar for garbage. I don't have room, or time to tear apart two non working machines. So happy with my Compact 24.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm sad to say I spoke with a machinist. He said the proper way to correct this axle is to have a sprocket/hub that is keyed to the shaft. Cost, about $150.00 . Even though the rest of the blower has many new parts, it looks like it's destined for snowblower heaven. I wish I could give it away, but nobody wants it so I'll have to throw it away. No market to resell 4 hp Tec.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe get a second opinion? Just because one way is the proper way doesn't mean another way can't work as well.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

I agree!!!! Originally the sprocket was welded on the shaft so that there goes to show you there is more than one way to skin the cat.
If you want to just get rid of it put a ad on Craig's list for a free snow blower and be honesty about the problem. I hate to see nice old machines go to the scrap yard.

 Al


----------

